# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Печатная форма на кнопке в интерфейсе

## Shouldercannon

Доброго времени суток!
Подскажите, пожалуйста, как подключить печатную форму на кнопку в "Общие -> Интерфейсы" Альфа-авто.
Форму можно добавить в "Общие макеты", но у кнопки туда нет доступа.
Поместил форму во внешнюю обработку, но это тоже не то, так как при нажатии на кнопку появляется сначала форма обработки.

Печатную форму поместил в обработку. У обработки на событие ПриОткрытии задал открытие печатной формы и закрытие самой обработки. Не знаю на сколько правильно, но работает.

----------

